# Johnny Law



## NoShow (Nov 18, 2013)

I recognize this is probably the wrong place for a thread like this, but where it belongs I don't rightly know.

Anyways, this community is endlessly fascinating to me, but I can't help but feel there's a bit of an inherent paradox to living like most of you do. From what I can tell, a lot of travelers seem to find themselves behind bars, or at least staring down fat fines courtesy of the local PD. (By 'a lot' I mean 'more than your average "law abiding citizen"') An odd price to pay for what is supposed to be ultimate freedom.

Anywho, why is this? Is it just an inherent risk of the lifestyle? Are you booked essentially for "living while homeless"? Or are y'all just a bunch of troublemakers? What do YOU get in trouble for? The train hopping? Camping out in public parks or on the roadside? Kicked out of a squat? Smokin' forties, drinkin' blunts? 

A bit of an invasive question, I know, but if you'd indulge my voyeuristic tendencies I'd be much obliged.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 18, 2013)

This has the makings of a very good thread...

Anyway, some people I've seen on the streets just don't give a flying fuck and are total oogles about their lives. They get schwilly as fuck and/or high as fuck and just do whatever. These people are the ones that get arrested more than anything. They also get publicity.

Probably about 75% of homeless travelers are actually under the radar. I myself have NEVER been arrested (except one time where the charges were dropped because I had nothing to do with it). I have had a J-walking ticket on the street, also. I do my very best to stay under the radar and I know alot of other that do that also. 

It really sucks that so many people just throw their lives away and do shit to lose their freedom. I remember when I first started hitch hiking, I felt so much freedom. I don't understand those other people...


----------



## Tude (Nov 18, 2013)

Why are you curious? I came to this place when I got interested in the many stories and lifestyles that this many faceted culture allowed me to see. For the travelers there is good and bad, and survival. And choice. And necessity as well.


----------



## MFB (Nov 19, 2013)

I was in Fort Lauderdale (AVOID that place!) a few weeks ago and the beach home bums were making fun of me for NEVER having spent time in jail/prison...Fuggin idiots. Junky merit badges.

I think there are alot of factors that go into answering this question...
-there are a lot of trashy boneheaded 'travellers' doing dumb things getting themselves in trouble and spoiling it for the rest. 
-dickhead cops seeing a dirty-ish person with a backpack on a wanting to give her a hard time
-Greenhorns/Dummies not knowing where to sleep, how to steal, etc. and getting caught.
-I've ridden only a handful of trains so I cant comment there, but I'm guessing its a similiar situation.

I could go on, but you get my point...I think there are a lot of reasons travel types get in trouble with Johnny.
I also think that with a a little sense about you you could travel as much as you want for as long as you want and never run into much trouble at all. It's all about the person.

In regards to myself, I was arrested once; travelling by car, for having weed, when that was still kind of a deal.
Pocession, paraphernalia, maybe some other ticky tacky. Paid a fine. Done.


----------



## Joni (Nov 19, 2013)

and then there are your 'normal' who have had jobs.... ppl who just want to say fuck it! just to get away from life to live carefree living the whole i don't give a damn sceneo. some are pretty straight edge don't drink or do drugs. at most they might smoke cigarettes. they vote every election and have a house next door to you. some are teachers, accountants, and truck drivers. you never know! heck 3 time grammy winner skrillex is a homeless street kid so to speak that loves to dj. 

its all just a matter of perspective and what going on in others lives.

hope this helps...
-joni


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 20, 2013)

This thread is not allowed to die

Bump


----------



## yoder (Nov 20, 2013)

FTP


----------

